# Does FreeBSD support tasklet or softirq?



## luo (Dec 22, 2011)

Linux has tasklet, which is realized using softirq. So, does freebsd FreeBSD have such simlar mechanism?


----------



## trasz@ (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, see 'man taskqueue'. (taskqueue(9))


----------

